

How Apple's new medical research platform was born - coloneltcb
http://fusion.net/story/104983/the-inside-story-of-how-apples-new-biomedical-research-platform-was-born/

======
imh
It leads to an improbable, but still interesting, question about sampling
bias. We may learn a ton about affluent people who can afford iphones.

(Not a critique of the work, which I think is awesome and has the potential to
do great things. I just think it's an interesting angle to think about.)

~~~
scdc
If this works, recruitment costs will go way down & researchers could afford
to give/loan people iOS devices who may not own one. Very excited about
Research Kit.

